# Update- Finn... the betta who had no fins (severe fin rot)



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I got Finn from a local Walmart, he is one of my "extreme" rescues

Finn when I got him:

8/11/2011

(My BF called him tadpole)


































Later:


9/20/2011

























Today:

11/17/2011



(My BF now calls him "Sharky")


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantastic job!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you XD 
Still a ways to go, though Im begining to wonder if this will end up being it for him, his fins have grown back funny... he is suppoced to be a CT, but his fins have come out more like a VT with well... funk... it looks lik his bottom fin (forget what its called, lol) is divided in two parts (there are no signs of fin growth there)
He may get some more growth on his tail, but the dorsal has no signs of new fin growth.... fingers crossed, I'd love to see him with full fins... my other severe fin loss boy, Hercules, has almost all fin back and still shows signs of new fin growth, and today I got new severe fin loss boy, Sammy I see making a full recovery fin wise... Im guessing since Finn had finrot (Sammy and Hers fins wer torn from another male) the rot had a worse and long damage effect... hes still an awesome dude though, I can not have anyother bettas near him cause hes so fierce  he flares at bettas, dogs,people, food, any new items near him


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous!
Great job with the rescue!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely looks like a VT... But what a beautiful boy and a wonderful recovery!  good job


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you and thank you 

I know hes a VT now, lol, the cup he came in said CT, hes a VT with funky fins


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

o.o he looks so much better now. congrats for getting his fins back.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Like my Sasuke xD his fins don exactly... Well they have raggy ends lol. But I love how your bettas color came out more


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

very very nice job  congratz on a huge improvement!!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, good improvement! Very pretty fish


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone  he was def. a special case and a unique little guy  I wish I had a better pictureof him now, he is actuall SOLID dark blue-violet, completely gorgeous and absolutely fiesty!


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh poor little guy!
Youve done a fantastic job saving him though! I bet hes very greatful! 
Your a good person for saving him 

x


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

He's beautiful!!!

That is absolutely amazing. And inspiring. WOW


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

great job!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!!

Hopefully Sammy will make as big of improvements.... and hopefully Finn will start to show as big improvements as Hercules


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

How does a fish even survive without fins?  Could he swim at all?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He couldnt swim at all, he would wiggle around a bit but that was it (thank GOODNESS for those betta hammocks) he spent most of his time laying on this (prett much if he wasnt eating)


----------

